# Icone preferences systeme



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2009)

J'ai un problème pour changer l'icône des préférences système. Je le fais habituellement avec CandyBar mais là c'est impossible, elle ne change pas, de plus, j'ai deux fais prefs system dans CandyBar 
Pouvez m'aider ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Remplace le fichier PrefApp.icns par le fichier de ton choix c'est dans les resources de l'app.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2009)

Il est déjà changé...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Tu as fermé ta session ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2009)

Oui, Oui ????


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Et coller une icône via &#63743; + C et puis &#63743; + V ça marche pas ?

En utilisant le Quick Drop dans CandyBar non plus ?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2009)

Pas mieux


----------



## zep3 (9 Avril 2009)

Et avec l'application Icon Composer dans le pack developper







Tu sélectionne ton image, clique droit: ouvrir avec icon composer et juste a déplacer ta nouvelle image


Une video créer par Susumu Yoshida, t'aidera: http://www.mcdodesign.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/ScreenSnapz.mov


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Avril 2009)

Mon problème est résolu merci.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Comment as-tu résolu ton problème ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Avril 2009)

Préférence.com.apple.Plist à la poubelle.


----------

